# A question of size!



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Well, ordered myself a load of stuff from the Next Directory and it all arrived this afternoon. So, was looking forward to a "trying on" session to see what I could keep.............................

I am so so so so annoyed









I am a curvy size 14 - so why can't manufacturers get their heads around the fact that a size 14 waist DOES NOT mean that I still have twiglets for legs like when I was 18!

Why can't the bum/thighs/calves of the bloomin trousers be in proportion with the waist size! 3 pairs of trousers being sent straight back cos they fit around the waist area but too bloomin tight around the thighs!

Now I feel like a right fat pudding and self esteem just hit the floor









Anyone else find this or is it just me?

Tracy


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

No its not just you sweetie - I went shopping to meadowhall on Thursday night and ended up in tears because I just couldnt get anything at all..... Im a 14 on the bottom halif with a tiny waist and massive (.)(.) and things just dont fit me and it makes me feel like a freak bodied person - Trousers are ridiculous in next for me, they just wont fit my bum cos its too big apparently, they're too long even when it says they are short and theres enough room to lag a boiler round my waist..... Its much fun is  it.....

But its not you hun its the fact theres never any constancy in sizes from one place to the next....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm sorry hun, it's definitely not you!      I have the same problem and it's not funny   My trousers fit me ok in the waist but they sag on my bum and legs    I hate shopping for new clothes as this problem always depresses me and I end up spending hours looking for something but go home with nothing. It drives DH mad as I need new clothes, but won't buy any.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi MIss TC   it most definitely is not you hun. I bought a pair of trousers in the size that i take but whn i got them home and tried them on i couldn't even get them past my bum, they were NL Collection, now for me i fit into Next trousers ok but i find that New Looks trousers can be any size from a 14 to a 20 and as for Dotty P's. It's not just trousers its tops and bras too why does a 40B from one shop fit fine yet from another its too tight or too loose. Shoes too i can be a 7 in one shop but will need an 8 in another, i once had to buy a size 9 in Dotty P's. It drive me nuts, these shops and manufacturers really need to get their acts together and get the clothing size issue sorted and get some standardisation in place.
Kay


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Def not you, I have a slim waist but a big bum & fat legs & nothing fits me properly trouser wise. I also have big boobs & none of the high waisted tops fit me, the seam cuts my boobs at nipple level.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I am the opposite i need a size14 for the waist but a 12 for my legs and bum (thanks pcos)!!  I find youngish shops topshop, warehouse do this as they still have very skinny legs in their clothing so even though the waist is a 14 the legs very rarely are!!  it is annoying though, I am restricted to about 3 makes of jeans!

But get this...... bought some dolly shoes yesterday in schuh (schuh's own make), smae design just slightly different but had to get one pair a 7 and one pair an 8, even the assistant thought it was ridiculous!

strawbs xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

def not just you! i hate shopping for clothes! -  they should make clothes that fit all over, i'm size 14 and rarely can find jeans that fit, i'm also petite which makes things worse! and dont even get me started on primark sizes! 

caz xxx


----------

